# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Интернет-зависимость

## Asteriks

*Стремление человека находиться постоянно в Интернете сравнивается медиками с пристрастием к алкоголю или табакокурению. Привычка? Психологическая зависимость? Что-то иное? Что вы думаете по этому поводу? :cool:*

----------


## Serj_2k

есть такое дело .... но я могу нэт послать далеко в ..., и нормально обходицца без него. но, когда делать нечего, я включаю комп. если нет игры, актуальной для меня в настоящий момент, то, я в нэте.
со временем, стал отказывацца от некоторых нэтовских вещей и прекрасно себя чувствую, даже полегчало ))

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня обсуждали с товарищем, что от Интернета можно устать. Не хочется ни отвечать на сообщения, ни читать, ни писать, ничего... Даже на комп смотреть нудно. Или лень? Но в принципе, я висну постоянно, не скрываю.

----------


## Serj_2k

стал получать сообщения от некоторых людей на i.tut.by, что забил я на них. на это отвечаю честно - нэт закалупал!

----------


## Asteriks

Хм...Знакомое состояние...Особенно когда пишешь не одному человеку, а сразу нескольким, и все дружно решили вдруг тебя вспомнить. Плюс ещё, как у меня, нет-нет да и нарисуется какой-нибудь маньяк, или типа того. Или школьник недоученный, или переученный.

----------


## Sanych

Интернет притягивает конечно именно возможностью не ограниченного общения. А фантики-геймеры так вообще жить не могут без него. И тут главное, что с реальными людьми а не с компом. А устать можно, но потом опять идёш к компу и включаеш модем.

----------


## Akasey

Интерне́т-зави́симость (пишется с маленькой буквы через дефис; англ. Internet addiction, IA или англ. Internet addiction disorder, IAD) — психическое расстройство, навязчивое желание подключиться к Интернету и болезненная неспособность вовремя отключиться от Интернета. Интернет-зависимость является широко обсуждаемым вопросом, но её статус пока находится на неофициальном уровне: расстройство не включено в официальную классификацию заболеваний DSM-IV.

Википедия

----------


## Stych

Я то лично прочно связан с интернетом и компьютером, без них мне было бы оччень неудобно))

----------


## Akasey

Стич тебе по этому может и полегче. Я абсолютно не связан, и отойти теперь от компьютера ООООчень тяжело, при условии что надо считать диплом и куча других важных дел

----------


## Asteriks

Мне помнится, когда первый телефон мобильный появился, я в игры резалась по нему. Потом прошло. Появился комп и не было Интернета - всё равно он меня тянул. А с Интернетом ещё больше. Думаю, пройдёт! А не пройдёт, буду принимать кардинальные меры. Сама пока не знаю какие. Свежий воздух хорошо помогает. Отвлечься другим чем-нибудь приятным надо.

----------


## Akasey

лето на носу, значит отвлекаться надо на отдых на природе, работу на даче. а после  ХОРОШЕЙ работы на даче уже никакого интернета не надо будет

----------


## Marusja

а у меня родители подсели на интернет, мама так уже наигралась и успокоилась (правда игралась года полтора, даже до скандалов доходило по поводу того, что комп один а человека в семье четыре и он нужен всем), теперь вот вечерами за папой наблюдаем, причем мама не верит, что она вела себя так же.....весело вообщем.

----------


## Nietzsches

угу..зависимость..еще какая) я вот тоже зависим) одно наблюдение,вот когда реально нечего делать в интернете,то часами тупо ползаешь по нему,а выйти неможешь...а вот когда на сайт к примеру нужно шаблон нарисовать,или украсть и переделать,..то вообщем то,когда нужно в инете сидеть,тогда выключаешь комп и идешь гулять..) парадокс)

----------


## Sanych

> а у меня родители подсели на интернет, мама так уже наигралась и успокоилась (правда игралась года полтора, даже до скандалов доходило по поводу того, что комп один а человека в семье четыре и он нужен всем), теперь вот вечерами за папой наблюдаем, причем мама не верит, что она вела себя так же.....весело вообщем.


Похожая ситуация. Сын подростает, жена на права учиться, то же билеты надо гонять. И я тут с форумом. Всем надо в комп. А тяга уже действительно есть. Но я уже говорил в какой-то теме, что интерес есть общения. Люди с разными характерами, с разных городов. Где ещё так можно пообщаться? Только в нете.

----------


## Asteriks

Эм.. Всех зависимых попрошу налево, независимым тут нечего делать...))
Сравните желание некотоых людей спать под звук телевизора и выдохните с облегчением: они больны, а не вы! Мы то как раз имеем живое общение, а ОНИ пусть общаются со своим телевизором!

----------


## Serj_2k

> а у меня родители подсели на интернет, мама так уже наигралась и успокоилась (правда игралась года полтора, даже до скандалов доходило по поводу того, что комп один а человека в семье четыре и он нужен всем), теперь вот вечерами за папой наблюдаем, причем мама не верит, что она вела себя так же.....весело вообщем.


при такой ситуации можно и второй комп взять. для нэта нужен не такой уж и крутой, да и стоят они вполне приемлимо. это я так ... )))

----------


## Pasha_49

Я использую интернет для пользы и от нечего делать, часто в инете сижу. Но когда его нету, то мне всё-равно, не тянет. Когда комп на 3 месяца не работал, я будто не заметил разницы. Жалко за инетом много времени проводить, молодость проходит, но инет моя работа, ни куда не денусь.

----------


## MOHAPX

> Эм.. Всех зависимых попрошу налево, независимым тут нечего делать...))
> Сравните желание некотоых людей спать под звук телевизора и выдохните с облегчением: они больны, а не вы! Мы то как раз имеем живое общение, а ОНИ пусть общаются со своим телевизором!


спасибо! это хоть както оправдывает моё проз***ние жизни в компьютере и инете...

----------


## Nietzsches

> Я использую интернет для пользы и от нечего делать, часто в инете сижу. Но когда его нету, то мне всё-равно, не тянет. Когда комп на 3 месяца не работал, я будто не заметил разницы. _Жалко за инетом много времени проводить, молодость проходит, но инет моя работа, ни куда не денусь_.


Без обид-насмешила фраза)) моя молодость проходила в живом общении,на улице,с портвейном,самогоном и гитарой,"дискотекой" по субботам с обязательным мордобоем...даж не молодсть-юнность..так что неизвестно что лучше..инет или улица..))))

----------


## Akasey

то как себя вести на улице 


> ... в живом общении,на улице,с портвейном,самогоном и гитарой,"дискотекой" по субботам с обязательным мордобоем...


 или пропадать в нете днями и ночами - это сугубо желание человека, я думаю. от всего можно отказаться и заменить одно занятие на более полезное другое.

----------


## Asteriks

Дайте мне точку опоры - и я сверну землю. Дайте мне занятие, более увлекательное, чем Интернет, и я уйду из-за компьютера!

----------


## vova230

Один знакомый пьянствовать перестал как подсел на компьютерные игрушки.
А вообще интернет помогает общению, По телефону ведь тоже всего не обговорить.

----------


## misatik

интернет -как Lineage2 попробывал и неотойдеш-наркотик своеобразный()

----------


## Femida

Да, была раньше инет-зависимость, несколько лет назад... потом потихоньку сошла, так как появились другие проблемы...

----------


## Asteriks

Зависимая я однозначно. 
Ещё когда без друзей форумских так куда ни шло, всё ничего. 
Бывают моменты, когда дурно от компа, но это день-другой. А без Инета себя не представляю. Вот если только вырубят Инет, тогда успокаиваюсь. А если знаю, что все тут, а меня нет - так и тянет залезть на форум )

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Есть еда, порядок в доме.
Муж обласкан, споров нет.
Это значит, мамин *досуг*
Составляет Интернет.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

да уж я например просто тянусь к интернету(к гостю в особенности) просто потому что нечем как-то заняться)).Вот кончатся каникулы и....бб нэт)),тока по выходным буду

----------


## Akasey

а может и не так? 
я бы с удовольствием чем-нибудь занялся, в футбол бы сходил поиграть, да вот сын все планы по развлечению вне нета мешает , сижу с вами и не жалуюсь

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> а может и не так? 
> я бы с удовольствием чем-нибудь занялся, в футбол бы сходил поиграть, да вот сын все планы по развлечению вне нета мешает , сижу с вами и не жалуюсь


ну может и оттого что я лениваю и мне здесь интересно)))

я отвлекаюсь от нэта,чтобы поговорить с любимым и если бы он был рядом,то гм...врятли бы я находила столько времени для интернета

да и друзья....как-то проблемы возникли,вот и получается,что хочется общения и здесь я его получаю....)))

----------


## Irina

[SIGN]Вычитала сегодня. Ваше мнение?[/SIGN]
Психологи давно говорят об опасности излишней любви к Интернету: может выработаться зависимость. При этом официально медицина пока не признала интернет-зависимость психическим расстройством, а многие психиатры вообще сомневаются в существовании такой болезни. Обычно интернет-зависимость делят на пять главных подтипов: навязчивый веб-серфинг, пристрастие к виртуальному общению и виртуальным знакомствам, игровая зависимость, навязчивая финансовая потребность (то есть игра по сети в азартные игры, ненужные покупки в интернет-магазинах или постоянные участия в интернет-аукционах), а также киберсексуальная зависимость - навязчивое влечение к посещению порносайтов и занятию киберсексом

----------


## Asteriks

Зависимость определённая есть, которую со временем учишься контролировать.

----------


## BiZ111

Медики-психологи так считают, значит ответ уже дан - это псих.зависимость.
Да и есть разные люди. Очень много тех, кто думает в стиле "я честно работаю, почему я должен пить этот 5%-й кофе?! Я хочу 100%!!!", поэтому, как современные люди, с какой стати они будут отказывать себе в современных "гаджетах жизни"? Да и ещё и отчитываться перед другими, есть у него зависимость, нету...Никого не должно волновать 

Есть те, кто ДА, признают зависимость. Раз зацепился в сети - значит какие-то жизненные затруднения или временное "чёрно-белость" этой жизни. А интернет - это как жилетка и волшебная палочка. Пришёл с работы раздражённый, а тут ещё этот Биз провоцирует и соли подливает, ну-ка отомщу ему! Верно?  Примеров масса.

А упрекать человека в зависимости и навязывать свои видения неправильно. Жить человек должен своей жизнью, и не лезть не в свою, она не твоя.

Ещё есть что...Он-лайн игры, это не интернет зависимость. Пустить игру по обычной сети, человеку тот интернет и нафиг будет не нужен. Это обычные игроманы 

Был я как-то далеко от дома, а связаться с друзьями можно было только по ICQ. И как быть? Когда тянуло к ним и к интернету. Зависимость?  Как говорил Зёбра, она может быть и от "родителей", в данном случае, близкие друзья детства нечто схожее.

----------

